# How many rollers in my hutch?



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello guys i have a rabbit hutch which is 4ft long x 18inches tall x 18 inches deep. Initially i wanted to keep just two birmingham rollers but now im thinking of keeping more, how many can comfortably stay in there if they get regular flying time?

Also would they still need perches like v perches in the hutch or would the be fine just perching on the floor?

Thanks


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

i would say just a pair if it is a hutch, otherwise you might get some crazy fighting going on. A month down the line their numbers will experimentally double anyway when they breed!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

unless you use fake eggs for hatch control, you will need more room if you plan on letting a pair hatch eggs. pigeons like to fly up and on a perch, so a hutch is not my favorite for them for long term. something bigger would be better IMO.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Birds aren't happy staying on the floor. They feel safer up on a perch, although at 18 inches, not sure how you will do that. Suppose a low perch is better than nothing.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Birds aren't happy staying on the floor. They feel safer up on a perch, although at 18 inches, not sure how you will do that. Suppose a low perch is better than nothing.


Pigeons will make due with that you give them. A low perch is better than no perch so yes, give them perches. 

If the box is 4 feet long and 1.5 feet wide, I would say keep no more than 4 pigeons in there.


----------



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

I will see if i can extend the hutch a little so there is some more room in there. I will add plastic V perches.

Will a solid floor be ok with wood shavings or would it be better if i mesh the floor? I have some 1/2 x 1 inch bird aviary wire. I have seen this in some of the lofts members have here but im worried this will hurt the pigeons as they will spend alot of thier time on the floor.

Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

make due? I think it is best to advise a new keeper of pigeons to give the top best care possible. The "make due" seems a bit uncaring IMO. They can make due with all kinds of bad situations, it does not mean it should be that way.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

driver_hr said:


> I will see if i can extend the hutch a little so there is some more room in there. I will add plastic V perches.
> 
> Will a solid floor be ok with wood shavings or would it be better if i mesh the floor? I have some 1/2 x 1 inch bird aviary wire. I have seen this in some of the lofts members have here but im worried this will hurt the pigeons as they will spend alot of thier time on the floor.
> 
> Thanks


a wire floor can be used, I would at least have a part they can get off of it..it is hard on the feet if that is all they have. plus it can get drafty.


----------



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Yhh i will probably just mesh the areas under thier perches as this is where they will poop the most.

What is the purpose of V perches? Is so the pigeons underneath dont get pooped on? I dont need them as i have a hutch, what size perches would i need for rollers?

Sorry about all these questions, thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you might want to look at some pictures to get some ideas that you may not have thought of to house you're pigeons..there are options. go to google image and type in small pigeons lofts or coops..even a small chicken coop can be modified. a rabbit hutch is dark and a bit hard to clean and not much fun for the pigeon to live their life in.


----------



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes i have been looking none stop since my last post. I think the perch most suited to my hutch are T perches, just trying to find a good size, i want a size that is comfortable for the pigeon but not too big so the pigeon poops on the perch rather then the floor. What do you think about a perch which is 2 inches wide by 4 inches long per bird? Would this do? Thanks.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

if youre determined to use a rabbit hutch I really wouldnt bother with multiple perches as there is only going to be 2 birds.
What I would do is put a shelf along the back, wide enough for them to perch or lie on if they wish, and long enough so both can get on without fighting.
Also, a Brick on the floor will help, not just as a perch, but it will help keep their nails in trim and you may find they do actually prefer to perch on that and poop over the side.


----------



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok i think i will do that, final question i have asked this before but i just want to make sure before i start on the hutch tommorrow. Is it ok if i have the perches an then cover most of the floor with 1 x 1/2 inch harware cloth? I am just worrjed this will be too harsh on thier feet as they will spend alot of thir time on the hardware cloth as it is just a hutch. I know many people use hardware cloth for the floor but they have very big lofts. I will put a pull out tray below the hardware cloth so that will stop drafts and its easier to clean. Thanks


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

I really dont see the point apart from laziness on your part (no offence meant).
the hutch is only 4ft long x 18 inches tall x 18 inches deep so really nothing much to clean.
In all honesty, would probably be easier to scrape out than have to clean poop off the mesh that got stuck anyway (not all will drop through).
Its not big, so this could be done daily.
Depending how the front and access is set up, you could get a couple of metal trays & just swap them out for cleaning, having clean ones ready just to pop in.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with Quazar that a shelf would be nice. My T perches are 2X4's that lay on the wide side so that they are 4 inches wide, and cut 6 or 7 inches long. They do like to lay down on them sometimes. I think the brick, if it is the only perch, would be too cold to stand on in the cold weather. Standing on hardware cloth, or any other wire all the time would be very uncomfortable for them, and also allows the cold wind to blow in. A solid floor is really better, and not very hard to clean.


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Loft*

I Would Use For The Pair But Just For Temp. Till You Can Get Something Bigger. That Is Really Small For A Pair


----------

